# wild boar back straps, shoulders and a roast



## redneck69 (Jan 30, 2013)

a buddy went to Texas over Christmas and finally got him self a 180 lb boar...gave some to his inlaws and had me smoke the rest for him

he soaked the meat in ice water for 2 1/2 weeks changing water every two days to help mellow out the gamey flavor.

the back straps i washed and dried, put a very light coat of EVOO on them and sprinkled lightly with some steak rub

the shoulders and roast i washed, dried and covered with mustard, and a mixture of fat boys rub, brown sugar and pork rub













2.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013


















3.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013


















4.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013


















5.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013






i did the back straps on my off set...had temp running about 185 used some bacon to help keep it from drying out.  used some mesquite for flavor and took the meat to internal temp of 140.  i pulled off the smoker and put on a pan and covered with foil and a towel on my counter for about an hour before i sliced it up.  as you can see i got a beautiful smoke ring and let me tell you..these were like mini chunks of prime rib..juicy and tender













1.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013


















6.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Jan 30, 2013






the shoulders and roast i treated the same as a standard pork shoulder...temp in the MES 40 set at 225 using mesquite again for flavor. took to internal temp of 165 than i double wrapped in foil and took to 205. pulled and placed in a cooler with some towels for a few hours.  as you can see, had great pull back off the shoulder blade and i used my bear paws to shred all of them up.  my buddy was greatly surprised with the flavor, tenderness and how juicy every thing was...his guide from texas said it was hard to smoke these items....well i guess his guide doesn't know how to smoke food than...this was my 1st time with wild boar...and i was very pleased with how every thing turned out.

Thanks for looking


----------



## linguica (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks Fantastic!  If enough people see your BBQ, the two problems of high price of meat and infestations of wild hogs and wild turkeys may solve each other.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome... that is one mean smoke ring!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, those back strap pieces look great! Everything looks like it turned out perfect. The DNR says Wisconsin has wild hogs and there is no season on them. All my hours in the woods and driving around, I can't find them.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

looks great. have have done a lot of wild hog. never had a problem with gammy of tough. if i didn't tell them it was wild. most would never know.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## lilricky (Jan 30, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Man, those back strap pieces look great! Everything looks like it turned out perfect. The DNR says Wisconsin has wild hogs and there is no season on them. All my hours in the woods and driving around, I can't find them.


It does look awesome!

I would like to know that as well, they sure are not in central WI


----------

